
WhatsApp Cofounder Tells Students to Delete Facebook - jmsflknr
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/whatsapp-brian-acton-delete-facebook-stanford-lecture
======
nilskidoo
“The capitalistic profit motive, or answering to Wall Street, is what’s
driving the expansion of invasion of data privacy and driving the expansion of
a lot of negative outcomes that we’re just not happy with,” he said. “I wish
there were guardrails there. I wish there was ways to rein it in. I have yet
to see that manifest, and that scares me.”

\- what Berners-Lee meant to say.

